# New and planning on getting GSD puppy, but needs some info first?



## pavelthe2 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello, everyone. I live in the southern U.S. and I've always admired GSDs and plan on becoming an owner of one within this year. However, I'm kind of looking in a certain direction for a particular type. I am not looking for a show line dog. Instead I am interested more in a working type dog. I've seen GSDs with sloping backs and low hips, while I've also seen GSDs with straight backs and a more (wolflike?) build. One with a non-sloping back is what I'm looking for. Are there two different lines that are distinguished by these characteristics? If so, where do you think I could contact a breeder? I would be willing to do a bit of traveling if it means finding a new pal.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It sounds like you are looking for a working line dog. Maybe if you were more specific about where you live and what you plan on doing with your dog would help in people giving you some recommendations.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

There are different working lines. East German DDR, West working, Czech, etc, etc.. I think you need to research which working line would best fit into your lifestyle and what your plans are with this puppy (obedience, agility, schutzhund, etc).


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Of course you could always go with a $250 BYB Cambodian WOOPS ! GSD with no papers,no history, and slobbery chops !


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

kidkhmer said:


> Of course you could always go with a $250 BYB Cambodian WOOPS ! GSD with no papers,no history, and slobbery chops !



Why on earth would you give advice like this? If that's an attempt at humor, it's in poor taste.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> Why on earth would you give advice like this? If that's an attempt at humor, it's in poor taste.


Nope ! Dead set serious ! Sorry but I don't get all high and mighty when I see the initials BYB cos I got *drum roll* Super karma !!!!!!!!


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

You have some homework to do
(Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )
German Shepherd types and bloodlines with pictures | German Shepherd types | German Shepherd dog | German Shepherds
German Shepherd Dog Photos and information for Breed Types and Characteristics <---- BEST 
What you are describing with the "square hips" is actually the american german shepherd, not american show lines which is the opposite extreme, they are so sloped that they are having a whole new degree of hip problems. The square hips comes from post WWII german shepherds under the guidance of american breeders that did not breed GSD's for the best bloodlines and weed out the genetics that were bad for the breed, the European working and show lines have a much more "medium" hip slope, They also have less pronounced hip problems. The american "square hip" lines are actually the worst hips around. Most of them have dysplaysia. Believe me you will want to select for temperament more than aesthetically pleasing build or "wolf like appearance" here is a temperament test for puppies. 
Volhard Puppy Aptitude Test

I also recommend reading articles at www.leerburg.com
This was very helpful for me when I was just starting out.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

OP

How active are you?

What's your lifestyle like?

What exactly are you looking for in a GSD as far as drive and temperment?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

JOSHUA SAMPSON said:


> You have some homework to do
> German Shepherd Dog Photos and information for Breed Types and Characteristics <---- BEST
> What you are describing with the "square hips" is actually the american german shepherd,...snip.... The square hips comes from post WWII german shepherds under the guidance of american breeders that did not breed GSD's for the best bloodlines and weed out the genetics that were bad for the breed, ...snip...The american "square hip" lines are actually the worst hips around. Most of them have dysplaysia.


Is this "type" on your link for Breed Type and Characteristics? If it is can you tell me how many down from the top picture or what the description says? Don't think I've heard this term before, just curious which dog might fall into that catagory.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

JOSHUA SAMPSON said:


> You have some homework to do
> (Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )
> German Shepherd types and bloodlines with pictures | German Shepherd types | German Shepherd dog | German Shepherds
> German Shepherd Dog Photos and information for Breed Types and Characteristics <---- BEST
> ...


What proof do you have that the "american "square hip" lines are actually the worst hips around. Most of them have dysplaysia. "? And what are you calling "American square hip lines"? And what is your proof of "not american show lines which is the opposite extreme, they are so sloped that they are having a whole new degree of hip problems. " Actually most American show lines have very good hips. Many of the first dogs to be OFA'd were American show line GSD's.

That being said, it does sound as if you are describing the working line type of dog. There are many fine breeders of those lines on this board and I am sure that you will get lots of useful help here.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

JOSHUA SAMPSON said:


> here is a temperament test for puppies.
> Volhard Puppy Aptitude Test


FWIW - I became aware of this test via this forum just before I went to pick out my dog ( I had pick of the litter - 3 ). Usually I have just gone with the pup that I took a shine to and vice versa but out of interest I printed off this test and thought I would have a go.

It was a very hot day when I went over to the owners house so the pups were very lethargic but I took them one by one up on to the roof and ran through each exercise. I was already leaning towards "Spazzy Ears" as Karma was known back then purely based on her looks and size :hug: and she was by far and away the most alert, responsive dog when I did the tests. So I chose her.

She is turinng into a **** of a dog and based on her looks and what I have read from all the provided links above and the photos attached I think she is AKC stock - but I will never know for sure. She however possesses all of the traits of a working dog as described ion the Wildhaus linky. 

Out of the three pups ;

Karma is thriving
Princess ( "The runt" ) died suddenly at 4 months old
"Fluffy" I have not come across in town yet.......


----------

